# اين يقع مركز الثقل وتربط الاحبال في المظلة الشراعية



## بن عاطف (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام عندي سؤال ارجو منكم ان تفيدوني كما افدتموني سابقا ولكم جزيل الشكر اين يقع مركز الثقل في المظلة الشراعية التي هي على شكل جناح والتي تخزن الهواء والتي تطير بمحرك (باراموتور)
يعني اين يربط الحبل وهل مركز الثقل فيها نفس مركز الثقل في الجناح الشراعي العادي وتقبلو خالص تحياتي


----------



## Ahmed Ab (13 أبريل 2010)

احمد
يا اخى ان الثقل يتوزع على جميع اجزاء المظله فلا يمكن ان يتركز الثقل فى مكان واخر لا فهذا يسبب خلل فى توازن المظله 
ويربط الحبل فى مسافات متساويه ودروسه لى تعمل على التوازن ويتحمل كل حبل جزء معين من الثقل 

اما مركز الثقل فى الجناح العادى فيكون فى مكان اتصال الجناح بالجسم 
سلام


----------



## بن عاطف (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا احمد اريد معلومات مؤكده (حسابيا) اما مركز الثقل في الجناح العادي فهو على مسافة 25_30% من مقدمة الجناح حسب ما افادني الاخ جاسر وقد طبقتها على نمذجي فكانت ص وانا الان اريد اين تربط الاحبال في المظلة الشراعية الف شكر للجميع


----------

